# Turkey Mounts



## insearchof (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont know if this is the correct place to post this but i thought it might be.
Anyone ever seen a turkey mounted on the wall the same way a bear rug has been made? ( having the turkey layed out kinda flat)
Anyone have pictures or know of where to research this way of mounting? i looked in van ***** no success.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes, i do turkey rugs,with or without wings. i have one hanging in my shop feel free to stop by and take a look. i'm not sure where your from as your profile is not filled out.


----------



## insearchof (Feb 21, 2005)

I am from Ohio but travel to Michigan for vacation. Reason i am on this forum is to stay updated and informed about Michigan.

Have any pictures? or input on how to do it?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i do not know how to post or e-mail photos,sorry.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

fish patroll said:


> i do not know how to post or e-mail photos,sorry.



Come on Fish Patrol you can do it!!!!!

Seriously I would love to see it as well....put a picture of it in your gallery just like your Salmon pic and i will get it into your post for you.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Come on Fish Patrol you can do it!!!!!
> 
> Seriously I would love to see it as well....put a picture of it in your gallery just like your Salmon pic and i will get it into your post for you.


 
I'ld love to see that too!!!!!...........never seen one!..........I've done a lot of tail mounts but, now ya got me thinking.......:idea: 

link for photo post........http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79297


----------



## RatherBFishN (Feb 19, 2007)

I have seen them. Very Cool!! sorry no pics.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Come on Fish Patrol you can do it!!!!!
> 
> Seriously I would love to see it as well....put a picture of it in your gallery just like your Salmon pic and i will get it into your post for you.


 sorry but my ex-wife had to put that photo in my gallery for me as i'm computer illiterate.if i knew how to post pictures this site would have pictures of my mounts on it all the time!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

and heres the before pic


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i do something similar to that but leave the wings attached and have a felt backing like a bear rug.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

pics!!!!..........pics!!!!!!!!!!

That's pretty cool Hunter!......but I think I'ld like the wings attached too!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I would be interested in some pics also.....Or you could do a euro mount like in my gallery......Have never seen one other then mine:lol:........Mack


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> ...Or you could do a euro mount like in my gallery....:lol:........Mack


 yes, i could do that.


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for? I got this from deepwoods's photo gallery


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

no that is a chest mount with wings.


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is another good one in due51's photo gallery


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I think its safe to assume that bird was strutting when he shot him?


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

While we are on the subject, what is the going price on a full mount strut and not strutting?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i get $475 for all full body turkey mounts.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I have seen Fish Patrol"s turkey rug mount and it is very cool LOTS of color.:yikes: very eye cathing and you Won't see many of these mounts so you will have something different. He does a great job. Larry does all my mounts and I'm very happy.


----------

